# Changing Instrument cluster from 2004 1.8 to 2004 1.8S



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was wondering if you can take a 1.8S instrument cluster and put it in a 1.8 because the 1.8 has no tach? I know that the harnesses dont fit but if i buy a 1.8s harness will the wires just match up to the 1.8 Harness? I know that it wont fit cause i have a friend works for nissan and gave me a 1.8s Cluster but the harnesses wont fit. Does anyone know if the harness will just match up??

Thanks for your response.

by the way--im sure it says this somewhere but i was too lazy to look and there are too many threads to look through--thanks again


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no it won't work, there's no tach wire from the ecu to the cluster at all, so it won't work.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> no it won't work, there's no tach wire from the ecu to the cluster at all, so it won't work.


but would the ECU still have the ability to send a tach signal? sorry just bumping in. if he swapped the cluster, ran his own wiring for the tach, would it get a signal?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

most likely not, the ecu isn't made for it.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

actually.. the ecu puts out a voltage that adjusts the tach.. if the 1.8, and 1.8s are both 4 cylandars which im sure they are, all should be well


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chuck said:


> actually.. the ecu puts out a voltage that adjusts the tach.. if the 1.8, and 1.8s are both 4 cylandars which im sure they are, all should be well



Like I said, the ecu's are different between them, there is NO tach out pinout on the XE ecu.....................therefore no way, even by running your own wires, to make the 1.8s/GXE cluster work. It's been tried, and I've researched it via FSMs before.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

umm, this may sound like a stupid question, but does that mean you wouldnt even be able to wire in an aftermarket tach?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you know, I've been trying to use an aftermarket tach for a while now, even used the autometer tach adapter for coil on plug ignition, and I can't figure it out.

when I do, I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

i have an aftermarket tach on it now and it works most of the time but if you got the ac on it jumps a little. and every so often i have to move the wires under the dash--its a pain and thats why i wanted the gxe cluster so i wouldnt have to worry about it. Thanks for your answers


----------



## 02SunnyB15 (Jan 22, 2004)

I have an aftermarket tach on my xe and have had no problems or fluctuations in the needle and matches up to the tach signal thae last time i got it dynoed.I was also wanting to use the 1.8s cluster till i found that info out about no wiring in the dash for it.


----------

